# A old Rover A DA and no clue! help.



## Deacond (Sep 19, 2015)

Hello All,

Somewhat new to detailing but I have the following.

Meguiars g220 v2

Machine Polishing 7" Polish Pad Yellow Soft Buff DAS6 Pro G220 Flex Dual Action

Machine Polishing 7" Cutting Pad Red Soft Buff DAS6 Pro G220 Flex Dual Action

x3 blue Monza 6" - 150mm Waffle Foam Car Machine Polishing Pads

I had a go on my ford puma using just super resin polish as a "filler" I thought it would soften off some scratches. While it was certainly different I think I have a long way to go.

This brings me onto my recently acquired 800 Vitesse.

The paint has what is either what could be dead lacquer, or been sat under a tree.

Some photos below of my problem.

Any suggestions if a machine polisher can do anything to fix this ?

what products to use and possibly techniques. as frankly I don't have much of a clue.









Any advice from the very basic level of using the machine itself to products and correct pads to use.

Thanks.

James


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Mate I hate to say this but on looking at them photos your car needs a good machine sanding to remove that server etching .


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

More Rover photos required please


----------



## jerry r (Jun 14, 2015)

1500 wet and dry followed by 3000 wet and dry then 2 stage machine polish and a wax will give you the best result.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

If you don't have clue then don't do it.


----------



## Floyd (Jan 1, 2015)

Chongo, dont say that we all had to start somewhere.....

Welcome to detailing mate, youy have a lovely starting ground there with that paintwork indeed!.

I would say the first step is to find out exactly what those blemishes are....they do seem like sap spots if it has been parked under a tree, I would start by getting a good bug and glue remover, spraying it onto a blemished area for a few minutes, then rubbing it with a microfibre and seeing if it makes a difference. the reason I say it because if it is sap, you may find that when you try and strip it back using a wet and dry grit, it may clog the paper, and not do much, or at least remove the blemishes taking a whole while longer having to rub, then clean the paper, then rub, then clean the paper, etc.

with that paint, you would be better off wet sanding the whole thing and then machine polishing. 
Have a look at some of Ammo NYC's videos on youtube, and the chemical guys, they have a multitude of vids and how to's which are really priceless when coming into the world of detailing! 

Keep us posted of your progression with this car as Im sure with a little bit of reading and help from others on here, you can get this car looking amazing again!


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Has it had a full decontamination wash ? Tar, clay etc etc ?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Floyd so your basically telling him that the whole car needs wet sanding machine polishing and by watching some vid's he just go ahead!! Did you ask him has he ever machine compound before and refine after the first stage? Yes I know we all had to start from the beginning but this is a bit to much for someone who hasn't a clue. Yes this forum is great for helping out and I have done that a lot of times, but I would not throw someone in the deep end,


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Love Rovers. More pics of the car


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Guys, please keep your replies relevant to the original post and dont bicker over semantics.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Deacond, as has already been mentioned, give the car a thorough decontamination wash. So you need a tar remover, a fall out remover and a decent polish.
Clean the car as you would normally but with a couple of extra stages
Spray fallout remover over the car and leave for about 5 minutes
Rinse
Spray tar remover over the car and leave for between 5 and 10 minutes
rinse well.

Once you've done that and dried the car off, if the marks are still there then you will either need the services of a bodyshop or someone confident in wet sanding to sort it for you. Oh and welcome to detailingworld


----------



## savvyfox (Oct 3, 2015)

Before going gung-ho! Start with the basics. Decontamination wash, clay etc.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks bad but salvageable. If you need deep correction, a paint depth gauge is a good idea.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Decon as suggested above.
Get a scrap panel to test on or do a one day training course to pick up the basics.
If you are in the North then Matt aka Stangalang at Obsidian Detailing Saddleworth is your Man for this.


----------

